# 123 ACRES FOR LEASE Coffee County GA



## Cold (Aug 16, 2018)

I have 123 acres in Coffee County near Douglas in the Wilsonville area.  18 acres in row crop land for soybeans. Remainder is woods and planted pines.  Great agricultural area with some solid whitetail.  Very good road system.  No house or storage on the property.  Interested in leasing property for deer season only, and potentially selling the whole tract to the right person.  

$15/acre for deer season. Please call for additional information at 205-26zero-20two8.  Thank you.

Cold


----------



## LoveTelfairCounty (Aug 21, 2018)

Is this piece still available?


----------



## Cold (Aug 22, 2018)

I have spoken with several members here who have inquired.  A gentleman named Ricky was the first to inquire.  The property is listed on several sites, and I have had two verbal offers to purchase it and would like to consider and pursue those.  I gave a couple of guys who have asked for more information directions to the property and aerial maps. Please call my personal cell phone number listed above for details. I will update this thread when I have more information.  Thank you.


----------

